
MacOS 10.14 Mojave: The Ars Technica Review - jedieaston
https://arstechnica.com/features/2018/09/macos-10-14-mojave-the-ars-technica-review/
======
jseliger
Is it just me, or will Dark Mode be most useful with OLED displays that have
black blacks (that is, no power to the pixel, rather than power to a pixel
that emits a black color)?

